
Passwords tangled in Fifth Amendment - rosser
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/identity/passwords-tangled-in-fifth-amendment/131
======
RexRollman
This is an interesting question and I look forward to its ultimate resolution.

Personally speaking, I don't believe she should have to reveal the password
because I don't believe defendants should be required to assist the government
in prosecuting them.

